# new micro sd card write protected..



## Tmorales509 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello, i bought a 8gb Samsung micro sdhc card and i have a motorola micro sd adapter. I am trying to put music on this card to use in my android tablet but whenever i do it says that the card is write protected and i need to remove the protection or use a different card. Well the lock switch is off on the adapter but i am still getting to error. Tried to format the card and it says the same thing. This really sucks, i bought this brand new card and it wont work. Anyone have a solution for this? Also my computer is a compaq presario cq5300y if that makes a difference.


----------



## TFT (Jun 23, 2011)

First thing to try is a bit of tape over the slide on the card in case the adaptor switch is not detecting the slide correctly.


----------



## Tmorales509 (Jun 24, 2011)

You put the tape over the actual lock switch or on the opposite side that has a little notch in it?


----------



## TFT (Jun 24, 2011)

Similar to this


----------



## Tmorales509 (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow man thanks alot, this worked perfect!


----------



## SoMeAm (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi, Wow indeed!  Glad to see TFT's picture and to see the quick resolution.


----------

